# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Classify and guess his ethnicity

## Pax Augusta

Please, do not search on google who he is. If you know who he is, do not cheat. Focus on the phenotype. The photos are taken from all the angles and so there is all the visual information necessary to classify him taxonomically.

----------


## Angela

> Please, do not search on google who he is. If you know who he is, do not cheat. Focus on the phenotype. The photos are taken from all the angles and so there is all the visual information necessary to classify him taxonomically.


I can't really play because I know who he is. As to "classification", alpine-med?

----------


## Pax Augusta

> I can't really play because I know who he is. As to "classification", alpine-med?


Thanks. I can't comment on that.

----------


## binx

Alpine. Or Maybe Alpine + Noric?

----------


## Salento

Veep Mike Pence? Totally :) lol

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

Oh my gosh ... you are right ... Veep Mike Pence is similar to that sculpture ahahah

----------


## Pax Augusta

Mike Pence. :Thinking:

----------


## Angela

The eyes and nose are very different. It's just the haircut and the face shape that makes them look a bit 
similar.



As a young man:


Fwiw, he's of Irish descent.

----------


## brick

Alpinid. Who is he?

----------


## Ben1234

Northern european. It's a tough one

----------

